# modern warafre 2.post your classes in here



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

for all out run and gun i go with the following
aug,grip and either fmj or extended mag.secondary is the striker.cold blooded and sitrep with claymore and smoke.

for fun
riot shield,marathon sprint,light weight and ninja.

for the smaller maps (rooftop and airfield is it ?)

ump45 red dot,claymore smoke,scavenger,cold blooded and steady aim pro

sniping
m21ebr thermal or std scope,marathon pro,cold blooded and sitrep

and for camping *******s
m16a4 with noob,javelin scavenger cold blooded an steady aim.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sniping - WA2000 or whatever it is with thermal or standard scope
scavenger 
stopping power
steady aim

Smaller Maps
MP5K with red dot
marathon
stopping power
steady aim

Big Maps for Owning
M16A4 with red dot
marathon
stopping power
steady aim



in the words of MC Hammer - "cant touch this"


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Sniping 
Barrett .50 with thermal and FMJ
PP-2000 with red dot and FMJ
Bling Pro
Cold blooded pro
Ninja pro

General Maps
M16A4 with grenade and hologram sight
PP-2000 With FMJ extended mags
Bling Pro
Stopping power pro
Ninja pro

I also have some others with different combinations but the above is what i use most.


----------

